# (TX) Black Lab AKC Senior Hunter - Fort Worth, TX



## Robflash33 (May 7, 2010)

I have an incredible black labrador retriever that I stud out. Has his Senior Hunter Title and is a duck hunting fool! He's a guide dog therefor making him extremely reliable. I'm located in Fort Worth area. Please visit my website for more information about my dogs and their pedigrees. www dot labradorretrieverstuddog dot com

************

_Duplicate ad posted 12/3/13


_I have a great black lab with a senior hunter title. Great hunter, very intelligent and aims to please. Visit my website for more info. www.labradorretrieverstuddog.com


----------

